# Compiler



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Just For All Of You... Post you Code On redrose.homelinux.com via SSH Or FTP. If You Use FTP, login is 

User:ftp
Pass:<blank> -- FTP will not work with your browser...

SSH is 
User:anon1
pass:anonymous

if you use ssh, compile you code please... if FTP, i'll move your code to anon1 and compile it for you...

You can use this as a linux computer for all of those out there with out one...


----------



## techsupport33 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello friend !
I want to know that what is difference between the complier
and interpreter and also i want to known that what it the working of interpreter .


----------



## hamsavani (Jun 17, 2008)

Compiler converts agiven source lang program to m/c lang code t his needs lot of memory 
2 store intermediate results like messages to help correct program etc., , its a slow process 
as after compilaton u need to run the program to see the output

an interpreter does compilation + execution line by line so more easy 2 debug wih interpreter
its faster


----------



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

So how do you do that?


----------

